# Simba won't weave



## Axel13 (Jun 23, 2014)

I have been teaching Simba to weave using the 2x2 method for the past 6 weeks. It has been going well at home and we have made it up to six poles. He does it better when I am on his right then when I am on his left. We practice in the garden and out in the local field but when it comes to class it's like he has never seen a pole before in his life. He just runs past them. He is a fast dog that gets very buzzed when running and I think if he was a calmer dog it would be easier to get him to work a few poles. Ha s anyone got any advice? There aren't any individual poles to train 2x2 at the class and there isn't time for individual dogs to spend time practicing weaves so it is really something I have to teach at home!


----------



## TwoBigEars (May 11, 2013)

Weaves are typically the hardest obstacle for dogs to generalize and it takes practice in many locations. Your instructor should be noticing the issue and figuring out ways to help you. Such as letting you bring your own 2x2s to class, or some extra time with the weaves. If a dog is having an issue with an obstacle I'd rather take a step back and give them time to work that obstacle instead of fumbling their way through a sequence. Also try taking your weaves to other locations besides your garden and the field.


----------



## Axel13 (Jun 23, 2014)

TwoBigEars said:


> Weaves are typically the hardest obstacle for dogs to generalize and it takes practice in many locations. Your instructor should be noticing the issue and figuring out ways to help you. Such as letting you bring your own 2x2s to class, or some extra time with the weaves. If a dog is having an issue with an obstacle I'd rather take a step back and give them time to work that obstacle instead of fumbling their way through a sequence. Also try taking your weaves to other locations besides your garden and the field.


Thank you  We have seemed to regressed even more today so I have decided to reteach the weaves from scratch. We are also mastering the seesaw at the moment and as that can only be worked at the class it takes top priority. I am going to ask for advice from some other handlers this week and I might just work during the break between classes and not actually do the class. Unfortunately the leaves on't fit in the car as they are made up of 2 poles and metal base. I will look for some stick in the ground poles. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Common mistakes with 2x2 training method:

Handler not adding motion from the beginning
Handler not practicing hard entries from the beginning
Handler not allowing dog to fail, and thus not getting full learning

ALL three of those things you'd likely run into in a class situation, but might not be working on at home outside of a class. Have you practiced going from an obstacle into the weaves at home? With speed? With movement? With a hard entry? Have you adjusted your entry spacing such that the dog has lots of space to approach weaves, or little space? These are definitely things to consider...

Gotta work the hard stuff at home too!


----------



## Trudys mom (May 26, 2015)

So how are yall doing with the weaves now?


----------



## Axel13 (Jun 23, 2014)

We have made some progress but using the channel method. My only problem now is that he sometimes pops out of the 10th or 11th pole. I think if I was confident teaching the 2x2 method it would have been a better option but I was struggling and so I decided to give something else a try. We are entered in our first competition now too


----------

